# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Ritz Carlton - Khách sạn cao nhất thế giới ở Hongkong

## hantt.163

Ritz Carlton, khách sạn cao nhất thế giới đã chính thức mở cửa ngày 29.3 ở Hongkong. Từ khách sạn cao 118 tầng này có thể dễ dàng  ngắm những cảnh quan tuyệt đẹp của bến cảng Victoria nổi tiếng - một  trong những hải cảng tự nhiên sâu nhất thế giới.     




Khách sạn  Ritz Carlton trông cao hắn so với những tòa nhà chọc trời bên cạnh.

 Tòa  tháp cao tới 490 mét này mọc lên giữa những khu phố sầm uất, náo nhiệt  và hiện đại của Hongkong. Đứng giữa những khu nhà chọc trời, Ritz Carton  vẫn đầy nổi bật và lộng lẫy.

Hiện nay, Ritz Carlton được xem là khách sạn cao nhất thế giới. 

Ritz  Carlton là một trong những khách sạn có giá thuê phòng đắt nhất thế  giới với giá khởi điểm khoảng 770 USD cho một đêm nghỉ ngơi tại đây.  Riêng phòng đặc biệt, phòng dành cho các tổng thống có giá hơn 12 nghìn  USD.

Khách sạn Ritz Carlton có 312 phòng khách sang trọng, một phòng khiêu vũ lớn nhất tại Hongkong rộng tới 930 m2.

Ritz Carlton là một trong những khách sạn có giá thuê phòng đắt nhất thế giới.

 
Bàn ăn sang trọng bên trong chuỗi 6 nhà hàng của khách sạn Ritz Carlton


Bể bơi giải trí nhìn ra cảng.


Một đầu bếp đang chuẩn bị thức ăn tại nhà hàng Trung Quốc tại khách sạn Ritz Carlton.


Một trong những buồng ngủ của khách sạn. Từ đây có thể nhìn ra cảng hoặc có thể ngắm cảnh quan của thành phố từ trên cao.


Quầy lễ tân.


Trần nhà lung linh với những bóng đèn lấp lánh.Theo: báo lao động

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Du lịch Hồng Kông giá rẻ* - *Du lich Hong Kong giá re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hồng Kông* - *tour du lich Hong Kong*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Hồng Kông - du lich Hong Kong*

----------

